# Tried some plastidip



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice job on the plasti dip, good luck on round 2  lol


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Every time I see that SRI-V bumper, I want to buy one and put it on my US Cruze. How come Australia always gets the better looking Chevy's ["Holden"]?


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

I envy your bumper...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Serve up the calamari ! I agree with smuerf would like one of those fronts myself , looks cool and , good day to spend time on round 2 .


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow that black really tames the lion so to speak. Looks Great!


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

I like the logo on those, I want the whole front end. It came out Awesome, Good Job!


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

I love that front end on there.


----------



## Holden Cruze SRI-V (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the nice replies guys! 

Ill post some pictures of how it turns out tomorrow.

i guess it's a case of the grass is always greener on the other side, as I love the rear bumpers on the American cruzes


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks great man good job! Honestly though I think I'd leave the chrome on the fogs it kind of pops more since the only thing it relates to now is the headlights. I just think it looks sick as is. Good luck round two, BEAUTIFUL day for a project here in Ohio.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Holden Cruze SRI-V said:


> Thanks for the nice replies guys!
> 
> Ill post some pictures of how it turns out tomorrow.
> 
> i guess it's a case of the grass is always greener on the other side, as I love the rear bumpers on the American cruzes


Swap? 

Although it would probably cost a butt load LOL.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Australia also has a 1.6T no? Clearly they are getting all the things us North Americans want.... sigh. What's next? Trifecta tuned from factory?


----------



## Rivmage (May 8, 2013)

The blacked out grill looks nice.

Scott


----------

